# how much weight should a newborn kid gain every day??



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a 2 pound and 2.5 ounce baby doeling and was wondering how much she should gain daily?? also how much should she eat because shes soo small....would she eat less???? she seems to get full at like 1.5 ounces of milk. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I assume she's a bottle baby?

Frequent small feedings are the key for tiny newborns, if she was with her mom she'd be latching on every 15-30 minutes and nursing for a few seconds each time until she was 4-5 days old then the length of time and amount of feedings would increase and once she was around 7-10 days old she'd be nibbling at hay so if she was reared by her dam, she should double her birth weight in a week to 10 days.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

okay...she would whine if she was starving wouldn;t she?? she pees alot and her "plug" has went through...when should she start pooing??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Once the meconium passes, they will start with the pastey yellow poop anywhere from 6-12 hours after they've been feeding.
You would know if she wasn't getting enough, she'd not want to play or move around.
Is she with her twin and her mom?
Sometimes the interaction and the feeling of competing for food will get them to eat better.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

no the mother headbuts her but the twin is doing fine....since shes 2 pounds do you think she would eat less like 3oz. every 3-4 hours?? instead of like 8oz.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a tiny baby with a tiny belly...I can't imagine her even fitting 8 oz into her belly, small and frequent feedings til she lets you know she can handle more.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

okay thanks


----------

